# Checksum Errors



## rhsbsd (Nov 25, 2017)

I have checked my mail. So I ran this `pkg check -s`. Output>>
	
	



```
Checking all packages:   7%
dbus-1.10.16_1: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/dbus-1/system.conf
Checking all packages:  64%
p5-XML-SAX-0.99_2: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini
Checking all packages:  73%
py27-pykde4-4.14.3_4: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/PyKDE4/__init__.pyc
Checking all packages:  83%
qtchooser-39: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/etc/xdg/qtchooser/qt5.conf
Checking all packages: 100%
```
Why?
Help?


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 26, 2017)

Answer found in my own logs. I had setup kdevelop and was trying to raise the debugger in the environment and got this *error qdbus path not found* related to qtchooser default. I just edited /usr/local/etc/xdg/qtchooser/qt5.conf and append:
	
	



```
/usr/local/lib/qt4/bin
/usr/local/lib/qt4
```
A nasty hack but  qt5 does not have a qdbus exe. Also added environment variable to my user profile 
	
	



```
QTDIR=/usr/local/qt4/bin export QTDIR
```
. This is working for C,C++. I guess maybe this should be a bug. So I guess since I messed with their configuration files I get these checksum errors. Eliminated `pkg`error reporting by re-computing pakages.
	
	



```
root@me:/ # pkg check -r -v -g qtchooser-39
[1/1] Checking qtchooser-39: recomputing... done
root@me:/ # pkg check -r -v -g py27-pykde4-4.14.3_4
[1/1] Checking py27-pykde4-4.14.3_4: recomputing... done
root@me:/ # pkg check -r -v -g p5-XML-SAX-0.99_2
[1/1] Checking p5-XML-SAX-0.99_2: recomputing... done
root@me:/ # pkg check -r -v -g dbus-1.10.16_1
[1/1] Checking dbus-1.10.16_1: recomputing... done
root@me:/ # pkg check -s dbus-1.10.16_1
```


----------

